# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Darmklachten

## eyssen

Geachte lezer,
Blastocystis hominis is een parasiet, schimmel, die in mijn darmen actief is.
Zijn er mogelijkheden om dit goed te bestrijden?

Met vriendelijke groet,
Ton Eyssen

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Eyssen,

Ik heb over de Blastocystis Hominis Parasiet een artikel gemaakt. Wellicht heb je er iets aan! Dit is de link naar het artikel toe: http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=37071#post37071

groetjes Sylvia

----------

